# Photos of progress



## johnsiddle (Jun 22, 2011)

Good start.... looks like it needed a new exhaust anyway.....
Keep em coming.
john


----------



## ingiare66 (Nov 3, 2017)

Keep trying. Success is waiting for you ahead.

in túi giấy - in hộp giấy


----------

